# T-25! Who's doin it?



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey!

So for Christmas all I wanted was a workout DVD, haha!
I started T-25 yesterday and can hardly move... 

I'm (5'2) at 152 and plan to reverse those two last numbers, we shall see. I've always been thin and fit but after my wreck three years ago I've packed on 25+ pounds and have become jelly. I do yoga daily, work my farm, and eat "decently", but since I tore up my neck and arm I haven't been doing all the kayaking/mountain hiking/riding like I used to. I really want to get back into my junior sized jeans, I put all my weight on in my legs. Darned riding calves turned to mush and I can't stand wearing shorts, Heaven forbid a swimsuit! Wish it had gone to my chest, LOL!
I'm planning a beach vacation for sometime this spring and want to be able to rock it! 

I'm also going on 34 and know if I don't get serious I'll end up like the rest of the women in my family who are all overweight with massive legs and health problems.
My great grandmother died at 34 from heart problems, though she was thin, and I need to be around for a long time for my daughter. DD and DH are both super thin and incredibly healthy, they are just genetically blessed... Makes me sick to be the short tubby one! I need to be able to keep up with them.

Only 25 mins a day is pretty easy, or at least I thought it would be! I had to do the modified versions a few times because I can't stand the jiggle and have become pretty uncoordinated. Hopefully in 10 weeks I won't have that problem.

So who's doing it, done it? Did it work?
Care to join me?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Don't know what T-25 is, but I did start a diet last week. Lost a few already.
I'll be rooting you on...and wonder where the heck you get the energy to work out...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ha ha! I don't know where you get yours!
Good luck on the diet sis! (Cough, cough, twin copycat wants to know what it is... 

I love my nutribullet but I fried it... With all we grow it was easy to substitute a meal or two with a veggie shake. Probably was the only reason I didn't gain with all the recent stress and Holidays.

We need to talk gardens, it's all I can do not to start my seeds!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> We need to talk gardens, it's all I can do not to start my seeds!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's that time Already??
**looks around for seed catalogs**
I just thawed out from the polar vortex!!

I'll PM the diet. It's a little bit different, but not too difficult.
And you know us....we like not too difficult. :wink:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

PM'ing you today! Got the Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds catalog and going CRAZY!

So nobody else is doing it? Hmmm, me thinks I need not watch so many infomercials.... HA!

Day 4...
This is HARD! Yesterday I died doing the core exercises, and I thought that was my strong point! Excited to weigh in on Saturday, as much as one can be to get on the scales... I really want this to work!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm doing a generic HIIT workout which is similar to T25. It's made a huge difference. I do feel like I'm dying during the workout but I just keep telling myself it's almost over, it's almost over.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Those workouts sound downright scary... tell me more!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Those workouts sound downright scary... tell me more!


Go to fitnessblender on youtube and pull up the HIIT workout for fat loss. It's about 22 minutes long. It comes with two big disclaimers slides right at the beginning of the video. You don't need any equipment, just some space and a good sports bra :wink:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ha ha! Yeah I second the good bra part, oy!
It's a murderous 25 minutes Sky. I'm really digging it, lots of different moves to keep it interesting and work multiple areas.
The only thing I'm not quite good at is all the bouncy steps, I'm so uncoordinated right now.


So today I weighed in...
I LOST 4 POUNDS THIS WEEK!
(At three O'clock in the afternoon too!)

That puts me under 150, YES!
I ate fruit, whole wheat bran cereals for breakfast and some lunches, nuts and fruit and veggie/fruit blasts for snacks, and ate like a pig for dinner. 
Did make a HUGE pot of veggie/steak stew on wed, but I ate huge pieces of garlic bread with it is its not like I was skipping carbs.

9 more weeks to go!
Im so so sore. Hiked two miles down in the south box "canyon" this afternoon and kept up with DH and DD quite well. We went till the creek ended then climbed up a super steep hill to a road, didn't have to stop once. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Winterose (Sep 22, 2013)

I did both alpha and beta all i have to say is if ur not doing alpha in time with the tape and without dying repeat alpha b4 doing beta! Beta is allot harder but its so worth it i lost 15lbs between the teo but i need to keep going! Lol

Also i didnt modify my diet so prob why i didnt loose a whole lot more


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I do it sometimes if it's too cold to do my kickboxing in the garage gym. It's only 25 minutes though, pretty good cardio, okay strength moves, my 2 yr. old granddaughter does it too with me. She does like the Jillian Michaels' various workouts better though, she is a jump up burpee machine that kid!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Good luck, everyone! Working to make good decisions is one of the best things you can do <3


----------



## Livinitup (Feb 11, 2014)

I done a round of T-25. LOVE IT!

Right now, I am doing Blogilates and preparing for my next round of T-25 after some HIITs.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Blah... Just now thawing out from the last round of snow and ice. With trying to keep stuff unfrozen, animals alive, and DH and DD home, her homework caught up from missed school, AND we were sick... I didn't have even 25 mins! Now frantically trying to catch up with work... 

Monday, I start again Monday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

